# Tac 2007 Jeantex Bike Transalp



## ctwitt (21. September 2006)

Gibt ja schon einige Infos fürs nächste Jahr,

Termin 14-21.7.2007

Grundlage der Strecke ist die Strecke von 1998

Neuer Hauptsponsor: Jeantex
Neuer Veranstalter: http://www.planb-event.com/event_news.htm

Anmeldung ca. Anfang Dezember

Preis 595,-- Euro

Und es gibt eine Änderung bei den Startblöcken. Der Startblock A wird erheblich verkleinert  und der Startblock B rückt auf. 

A = 50 Teams
Herren 1-25
Master 1 -10
Senior Master (ganz neu) 1 - 5
Damen 1 - 5
Mixed 1 - 5

B = 150 Teams
C = 400 Teams

das wird niemanden freuen, ausser denen in Block A.


----------



## easymtbiker (21. September 2006)

dann müsst ihr halt noch schneller fahren! master platz 10 ist doch drin, oder?

aber ich finde die blockeinteilung so ganz gut!hab den eindruck, dass für die meisten die tac eher ne günstige alpenüberquerung ist als ein rennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (21. September 2006)

Na, na, selbst weiter hinten wird um jeden Platz gefightet. Und günstig ist was anderes


----------



## baloo (22. September 2006)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Grundlage der Strecke ist die Strecke von 1998



Kennst du den Streckenverlauf von damals noch? 




ctwitt schrieb:


> A = 50 Teams
> Herren 1-25
> Master 1 -10
> Senior Master (ganz neu) 1 - 5
> ...



Dürfen jetzt neu 600 Teams teilnehmen, dachte bis anhin war die Grenze bei 500 Teams?

Baloo


----------



## ctwitt (22. September 2006)

strecke 98 kukst du hier

http://www.ulaber.de/mountainbike/transalp98/transalp98.html

Teamnummern gingen heuer bis 585 und 1096 Fahrer sind gestartet. 60 sind auf der Strecke geblieben


----------



## Micro767 (25. September 2006)

Plan B event ist nur ein neuer Name für das personelle Team das die ersten Jahre die TAC organisiert hat ! Soweit ich weiß  

Plan B macht jetzt auch die Trans Germany im Juni 2007 ! http://www.bike-transgermany.de/


----------



## ctwitt (26. September 2006)

Anmeldestart 11.12.2006 12:00 Uhr

aber da steht was von Auslosung der Startplätze?


----------



## baloo (26. September 2006)

ctwitt schrieb:


> aber da steht was von Auslosung der Startplätze?



Hab ich auch gerade gelesen!

Das wird ja ein richtiges Glückspiel. Zur TAC06 soll es 5000 Anmeldungen gegeben haben. 

So stehen die Chancen 1:5, nicht gerade berauschend! 

Baloo


----------



## easymtbiker (26. September 2006)

meines erachtens waren es heuer 700-800 teams die teilnehmen wollten, also nich so dramatisch. soll ich jetzt noch den spruch bringen:"also jeden den ich auf der tac getroffen hab, hat n platz bekommen!" ?  

und es ist halt immer schwierig, wenn mehr bewerber da sind als plätze. demzufolge haben die wohl auch keinen drang, die startgebühren zu senken. 600euro ist schon viel, aber ich sehe halt auch,was das für ein riesen aufwand ist. die ca. 80 ? betreurer an den verpflegungsstellen haben für die eine woche grad mal 100euro plus verpflegung/übernachtung bekommen..... meiner meinung nach sollte man lieber das schlussfeuerwerk ausfallen lassen und das geld dafür den betreuer geben!


----------



## baloo (26. September 2006)

Schaun wir mal.

Auf jeden Fall finde ich die Variante der Auslosung recht fair und alle haben eine Chance dabei zu sein!

Baloo


----------



## olaf flachland (26. September 2006)

Finde eine Verlosung auch gut, allerdings nicht wie dieses Jahr, wo bei den zugelosten Plätzen 10 Teams aus einer Südtiroler/Italienischen Gruppe kamen. War doch ein wenig auffällig, diese "Verlosung". Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, durfte ja dabeisein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (6. Oktober 2006)

ctwitt schrieb:


> strecke 98 kukst du hier
> 
> http://www.ulaber.de/mountainbike/transalp98/transalp98.html



Hab gerade auf der TAC Homepage gelesen:


			
				www.Bike-Transalp.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die erste Etappe von Mittenwald nach Reith im Alpbachtal wird um 11.00 Uhr gestartet.


Wird wohl doch eine andere Strecke sein als auf der Ur-Transalp 98.

Weiss vieleicht jemand schon etwas mehr ? 

Greats
Baloo


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Oktober 2006)

nich jeder etappenort der ersten tac verkraftet die inzwischen 1100 teilnehmer... also kleine änderungen. aber cool bleiben, sind noch 9 monate, erst mal n platz ergattern und dann... ich bin schon 2x mitgefahren ohne die strecke zu kennen und jedes mal angekommen.... wird 07 auch so sein.


----------



## maxmistral (9. Oktober 2006)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Gibt ja schon einige Infos fürs nächste Jahr,
> 
> Termin 14-21.7.2007
> 
> ...



Habt Ihr mal die Seite von Plan B aufgemacht? Da heißt es wörtlich: "Die beiden Marathons in Riva und Willingen werden komplett überdacht..."  

Die meinen wohl "überdacht" im Sinne von neu überlegt, wobei überdachte Bike-Marathons hat auch Charme, da wird man bei Regen nicht mehr nass.


----------



## BaSiS (9. Oktober 2006)

sieht dann so aus, da kannste zur Zeit mit FatTireCycles rumeiern :


----------



## rxx (13. Oktober 2006)

baloo schrieb:


> Wird wohl doch eine andere Strecke sein als auf der Ur-Transalp 98.
> 
> Weiss vieleicht jemand schon etwas mehr ?
> 
> ...



Falls du die aktuelle Bike liest:
Da steht aktuell u.a. dass sich die Jubiläums Ausgabe sehr stark an die Ur-Transalp anlehnt!


----------



## rxx (10. November 2006)

Gemäss neuster Ausgabe der Bike (12/06) führt die Strecke durch die Orte:

Mittenwald (Start)
Reith im Alpbachtal
Mayerhofen
Brixen
St.Vigil
Arabba
Canazei
Cavalese
Folgaria
Riva del Garda

Wer richtig zählt, bemerkt, dass die TAC 2007 wohl jetzt 9 Etappen hat ?!
 Neue Herausforderung !!!

Grüsse
Rey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TransApennin (11. November 2006)

Dann wird´s wohl eine Nachtetappe geben müssen  
14-21. sind halt nur 8 Tage...


----------



## BaSiS (11. November 2006)

TransApennin schrieb:


> Dann wird´s wohl eine Nachtetappe geben müssen
> 14-21. sind halt nur 8 Tage...



nee,
morgens Zeitfahren 
nachmittags Etappe
ganz einfach


----------



## bluemuc (19. Dezember 2006)

http://www.bike-transalp.de/download/StartlisteJBT07.pdf


----------



## ctwitt (19. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

hab schon mal EasyMTBiker zur Zulassung gratuliert. Durch das Losverfahren sind doch einige durchs Raster gefallen.

Maxmistral und ich fahren. Aus meinem Freundeskreis fahren zwei Teams und zwei Teams haben es nicht (noch nicht) geschafft.


----------



## aka (19. Dezember 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> sieht dann so aus, da kannste zur Zeit mit FatTireCycles rumeiern :


Erinnert mich an meine Kindheit... vor einem viertel Jahrhundert bin ich an dieser Stelle mit meinem Kinderrad rumgeeiert - damals war es nicht Holz sondern noch asphalt. Und Fat Tires gabs auch noch net.


----------



## kroun (20. Dezember 2006)

wo findet man nähere Infos zu den etappen?


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Dezember 2006)

kroun schrieb:


> wo findet man nähere Infos zu den etappen?



auf der hp. wenn du dich noch etwas geduldest. ansonsten siehe oben #5


----------



## baloo (21. Dezember 2006)

Wir sind auch dabei. 

Die Anmeldung war wirklich nicht so der Horror, wie man das teilweise von der letzten Anmeldung gehört hat!
Auch denke ich mir war der Ansturm nicht so gross?

Wenn ich die Warteliste anschaue sind da mal gerade ca. 50 Teams noch drauf, die es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft haben. Hoffe aber für die Warte-Teams dass sie es noch schaffen!

Ciao
Baloo


----------



## TransApennin (21. Dezember 2006)

Das Problem im den letzten Jahren war ja, das jeder Punkt 12.00 Uhr versucht hat sich anzumelden... Dieses Jahr war der Zeitpunkt ja egal und daher war´s entspannt!

Ich denke mal eher, die haben realistischerweise nur 50 auf die Liste gesetzt... Mehr macht ja nicht wirklich Sinn... Wäre zwar schön gewesen, wenn alle drauf stehen würden, dann wüßte man wieviele sich angemeldet haben!


----------



## Catsoft (21. Dezember 2006)

Und es stehen nur Teams aus dem Deutschprachigen Raum drauf, welch Zufall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. Januar 2007)

Hat jemand einen Hoteltipp für Riva? Die meisten machen das ja leider nicht im Voraus  Bitte per PN....


----------



## rxx (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo

wollte mal Fragen wie das bei der Transalp mit der Streckenverpflegung aussieht.
Auf der Homepage der Transalp konnte ich keinen Verpflegungsplan finden.

So viel ich weiss, ist Squeezy und High5 (?) für die Streckenverpflegung verantwortlich.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was da jeweils so alles vorhanden ist:
Squeezy Gels?
Festnahrung?
IsoDrinks?

Frage deshalb, da ich immer mal wieder Magen-Probleme bekomme von Gels und Energy-Bars etc.. 
Mit den Squeezy Gels habe ich bis jetzt sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ist die Verpflegung auf der Strecke auch noch für Fahrer im hinteren Drittel ausreichend vorhanden?

Danke für eure Erfahrungstips.
Rey


----------

